# No Employment Reference letter on company's letterhead?



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I am from India, I am having 4 years of experience in IT industry particularly in support and administration. In those 4 years I worked in 3 different organizations but issue here is I am unable to get employment reference letters from any of my employers current as well as previous, as they informed me that it is against their HR policies. So, is there any other way such as self declaration on stamp paper etc.

Thanks in Advance

Regards.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What kind of two-bit company won't provide a letter simply stating that someone worked there?


----------



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Thank you for your reply. I have discussed it with HR department of both companies they simply said No because of HR policies. In the offer letter they have mentioned my designation and time frame I worked with them. They simply refused to provide reference letters.

Thanks in Adavnce


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Doing something like that is a standard task in HR departments.


----------



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Colchar,

After moths of struggle and discussions with managers and HR finally managed to get necessary documentation.

Thanks for your help


----------

